# Does one of these look funny?



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Does one of them look funny to you? If so, which one?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

what do you mean funny? like which one i diff from the rest?


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> what do you mean funny? like which one i diff from the rest?


like i messed up on the writing


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

it looks like u messedup on riley on the R  very cute tho! hardly noticeable


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Nothing really to me. The R's do look a little different and it looks like the Y in Lily might be a tiny bit spaced farther away, but the only reason why I'm picking those two things is because I am TRYING to find something wrong - otherwise I say they all look great and I wouldn't have even picked that out if you hadn't of asked to try and find something "wrong".


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

those are CUTE CUTE CUTE..... you need to make straight on shots of each and then photoshop them on a siggy.... adorable!!!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

jan896 said:


> those are CUTE CUTE CUTE..... you need to make straight on shots of each and then photoshop them on a siggy.... adorable!!!


I don't know how to do all that LOL.

I was worried about the Y in Lily but now I'm also wondering about Riley's R.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LDMomma said:


> I don't know how to do all that LOL.
> 
> I was worried about the Y in Lily but now I'm also wondering about Riley's R.


ahahaha! but the"y" looks just like the other y's,,,,LOL :lol:


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> ahahaha! but the"y" looks just like the other y's,,,,LOL :lol:


the spacing.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

why dont you thicken up the letterings then


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I think they look great!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

nope, they look great. I see what you're saying but they look fab, don't change em' a bit.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

They all look great to me! Super cute!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks all! I'm so non-crafty it hurts


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

They look fine to me. They don't have to be perfect!!!! That's what gives them a unique look to each one.


----------

